# Training help



## 1982ace (Jan 25, 2017)

I rescued a 1 1/2 yr old lab recently mainly for family pet and sons first dog. I would like for him to learn to pick up ducks. My hunting generally consist of shooting woodies in the creek behind my house a few times a year. I looked into sending him to a trainer but don't think I can swing the cost. Not that I don't think it's not worth it. Wondering if it's feasible to train him myself considering the limited hunting I do. I don't expect to have a superior dog by any means but capable of doing the task I need. He listens really well and seems to have a soft mouth. He is already fetching well but am working on him staying put until I send him. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Water Swat (Jan 25, 2017)

my advice would be to pick one of the 3 or 4 very good DVD and book based comprehensive training programs. 
A few to look at would be Smartwork by Evan Graham
Fowl Dogs by Rick Stawski
Total Retriever Training by Mike Lardy
Bill Hillman's DVD's. 

the first 2 are very similar with the first being more comprehensive. 3rd being same core program but a little different in the order. 
4th being different than the other 3 but a very effective way. 

I wouldn't recommend any other books or videos or youtube. or jackleg down the road with his own system (unless he is a proven maker of great dogs). Get one of those programs and follow it EXACTLY how they do it. Treat your dog as an 8 month old pup and have fun.


----------



## 1982ace (Jan 26, 2017)

I picked up a dvd by tom dokken but he didn't seem to go too much into depth. I will look into others you suggested 
Thanks


----------



## pine nut (Jan 26, 2017)

Richard Wolters book "Water Dog" yo0u just start with obedience training now and work into the retrieving part.  Just read it all to help you know how a dog learns and starat in.  The author assumes you are reading before you get the dog and that is ideal but not completely necessary so just start like he is young and jump in.  The man knows dogs, and will show in pictures what you should do and tells you how and why!  I used "Gun Dog" for my bird dogs and they have been fine dogs.  Start with obedience because that is the way they learn that your words have meaning...  The book new was about twenty $. There are lots of pictures and it is a short read, but chocked full of info.  As a veterinarian I used to suggest his books to my clients for the obedience training alone.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 27, 2017)

Water Swat said:


> my advice would be to pick one of the 3 or 4 very good DVD and book based comprehensive training programs.
> A few to look at would be Smartwork by Evan Graham
> Fowl Dogs by Rick Stawski
> Total Retriever Training by Mike Lardy
> ...



do this right here!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 27, 2017)

pine nut said:


> Richard Wolters book "Water Dog" yo0u just start with obedience training now and work into the retrieving part.  Just read it all to help you know how a dog learns and starat in.  The author assumes you are reading before you get the dog and that is ideal but not completely necessary so just start like he is young and jump in.  The man knows dogs, and will show in pictures what you should do and tells you how and why!  I used "Gun Dog" for my bird dogs and they have been fine dogs.  Start with obedience because that is the way they learn that your words have meaning...  The book new was about twenty $. There are lots of pictures and it is a short read, but chocked full of info.  As a veterinarian I used to suggest his books to my clients for the obedience training alone.


Just a bit of info. I knew him and his Retreiver trainer. Very dated information. Allot more info out there that is up to date.


----------



## sjrwinder (Jan 29, 2017)

I've got a pup I'm training my self. If your near Winder I would like to help.


----------



## 1982ace (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks sjrwinder for your offer, but I am in South Georgia.
I introduced him to a wing today. Little interest at first but he seemed to focus on it later.


----------



## zhasty (Feb 2, 2017)

X2 on water dog. Hope you don't mind but I'm going to piggy back your post...I've used the water dog book as a training reference twice the first time being when I was about 14(12 years ago) and have a 11 week old puppy that I intend to get serious with very soon. I like alot of the techniques in that book what would be the best supliment to it. Since it is outdated info.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Feb 2, 2017)

zhasty said:


> X2 on water dog. Hope you don't mind but I'm going to piggy back your post...I've used the water dog book as a training reference twice the first time being when I was about 14(12 years ago) and have a 11 week old puppy that I intend to get serious with very soon. I like alot of the techniques in that book what would be the best supliment to it. Since it is outdated info.



get all new material water dog is outdated as stated before. for puppy stuff bill hillmans training a retreiver puppy is the best in my opinion (exception is the end of the video that starts CC and Hold) but if you do everything else in that video you will have a dog ready to go to formal training.


----------



## Joe Overby (Feb 2, 2017)

zhasty said:


> X2 on water dog. Hope you don't mind but I'm going to piggy back your post...I've used the water dog book as a training reference twice the first time being when I was about 14(12 years ago) and have a 11 week old puppy that I intend to get serious with very soon. I like alot of the techniques in that book what would be the best supliment to it. Since it is outdated info.


The best thing to "supplement" water dog with is zippo lighter. Seriously, throw the book away and purchase one of the complete programs waterswat mentioned above. I prefer Smart Work...seems to be easier for the newbie or first timer to understand.


----------



## zhasty (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks guys I'll definatly look into those training aids.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Mar 1, 2017)

X2 on SmartWork.  However if you go with SmartWork don't buy all the DVD's.  Get the book SmartWorks Vol. 1.  Same deal if you go with Lardy's Total Retriever Training.  Buy the article compilation which is essentially a book that he published a little at a time as magazine articles.  His article compilation is much more detailed in general than his videos and the article compilation is a better bang for the buck too.


----------



## Water Swat (Mar 2, 2017)

Please sir, if you go smart work, buy both the manual and the dvd's. The videos are invaluable to helping someone doing this for the first time. He has 2 dedicated just to force fetch. You need to see the action of doing it, not just read about it.


----------

